# Norwegian sailors singing sea shanty coming into port



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2017)

The other two flavours (zoomies/pongos) never looked or sounded as cool coming in from out "wherever".  Go Navy.   ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8s_Z13jEeo


----------



## dimsum (21 Mar 2017)

Well, you just don't hear the fixed-wing zoomies b/c they're a) going at a high rate of knots, b) drowned out by the sound of freedom, and c) not crazy enough (anymore) to have anyone hanging outside their aircraft while in motion.

Fling-wing zoomies...well...

https://youtu.be/g6gcz4hdLA8?t=2m27s


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2017)

Lol, I've been waiting for the army to post this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1awwAgU_t8   ;D


----------



## RocketRichard (21 Mar 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Lol, I've been waiting for the army to post this:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1awwAgU_t8   ;D


Ha. That's about right. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

